# The Forms of Nick Cerio's Kenpo



## Gentle Fist

For those interested in Nick Cerio's Kenpo (NCK) I compiled this listing of all the forms taught in the system.  Some of this information is scattered amongst various posts here on MT.  So I figured I would post it all in one place.  

*Kata     -     Origin*
Blocking Form 1  -  Stationary Blocking Set from Karazenpo Goshinjutsu
Blocking Form 2  -  Creation of Nick Cerio, based on BF1 with addition of foot movement
Blocking Form 3  -  Creation of Nick Cerio, BF2 but with extensions of blocks
Blocking Form 4  -  Creation of Nick Cerio, BF2 but with open handed blocks
Blocking Form 5  -  Creation of Nick Cerio, BF4 but with added hand strikes 
Pinan 1  -  Based on Taikyoku #1 of Kyokushin Kai
Pinan 2  -  Same "I" pattern as Pinan 1 but with Cerio Combinations 2,3 and 4 incorporated
Pinan 3  -  Same "I" pattern as Pinan 1 but with Cerio Combinations 5,6,7 and 8 incorporated
Cat 1  -  Based on Heinan Sandan of Kyokushin Kai
Cat 2  -  Based on Heinan Yondan of Kyokushin Kai
Cat 3  -  Creation of Nick Cerio, based on Heinan Series from Kyokushin Kai
Circle of the Tiger  -  Based on Katas 3,4 and 5 of Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu
Circle of the Leopard  -  Based on Kata 2 of Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu
Circle of the Panther  -  Based on Kata 7 of Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu
Statue of the Crane  -  Based on Kata 8 of Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu
Hansuki  -  Form presented to Nick Cerio by GM Bill Chun Sr.
Lin Wan Kune  -  Form presented to Nick Cerio by Sifu Gan Fong Chin 
Bassaï Daï  -  Form from Shotokan Karate
Empi  -  Form from Shotokan Karate
Konku Daï  -  Form from Shotokan Karate
Goju Shi Ho  -  Form from Shotokan Karate
Sanchin  -  Traditional Karate form 
Cerio No Kon Sho  -  Bo Form created by Nick Cerio
Cerio No Kon Dai  -  Bo Form created by Nick Cerio
Shushi No Kon Sho  -  Traditional Bo form (Master Shushi)
Suji No Kon Sho  -  Traditional Bo form
Kane Gawa Ni Cho Gama  -  Traditional Kama form
Matsu Higa No Sai  -  Traditional Sai form
Hama Higa No Tonfa  -  Traditional Tonfa form


----------



## Gentle Fist

In addition to the above I wanted to include the rank requirements for NCK as they were told to me upon promotion to the rank of Nidan.

The final rank requirements were set forth by Professor Cerio prior to his death in October 1998.  The below listed requirements are in order by: Belt Color (Rank) - Forms, Combinations, Self Defense Techs. 

White Belt (9th Kyu) - New Student

Yellow Belt (8th Kyu) - Blocking Form #1 and #2, Combination #1, Checking the Storm, Battering Ram, Rotating Destruction "B", Downward Hammer 

Orange Belt (7th Kyu) - Pinan #1, Combination #2, #3, and #4, Buckling Branch, Bending Tree, Menacing Twirl, Hammering Vice, Fleeing Snake, Circling Armbar, Wrist Grab #10, and Rotating Destruction "A"

Purple Belt (6th Kyu) - Blocking Form #3, Pinan #2, Combination #5,#6,#7, and #8

Blue Belt (5th Kyu) - Pinan #3, Combination #9 and #10

Green Belt (4th Kyu) - Cat 1 and Cat 2, Combination #11 and #12, Sweeping Tiger, Dance of Death, Rotating Ram, Sword of Destruction, Preying Mantis Kick, 
Pressing Palms, Twisting Branch, Spinning Sword, Three Swords, Haka Dori, Tornado, and Circling Sword

Brown Belt (3rd Kyu) - Circle of the Tiger, Combination #13, #14, #15 and #16 

Brown Belt (2nd Kyu) - Shushi No Kon Sho, Combination #17, #18, and #19

Brown Belt (1st Kyu) - Cat 3, Combination #20, Tiger's Mouth, Returning Sword, Tiger Whips His Tail, Spinning Crane, Ripping Panther, Driving Ram, Mountain Cat, Raging Bull, Helping Hand, and Cyclone

Black Belt (1st Dan) - Statue of the Crane, Pressing Vice and Circling Snake 
Black Belt (2nd Dan) - Blocking Form #4, Circle of the Leopard, Lin Wan Kune, Cerio No Kon Sho
Black Belt (3rd Dan) - Bassaï Daï, Sanchin, Suji No Kon Sho, Kanegawa Ni Sho Gama
Black Belt (4th Dan) - Blocking Form #5, Empi, Cerio No Kon Dai, Matsu Higa No Saï
Black Belt (5th Dan) - Circle of the Panther, Konku Daï, Goju Shi Ho, Hama Higa No Tonfa

Black Belt (6th Dan) and (7th Dan) - No New Material, Promotion based on contribution to the art
Black Belt (8th Dan) - Highest Rank given out by Professor Cerio, no longer obtainable through the promotion process in Nick Cerio's Kenpo.


----------



## Buka

I miss Professor Cerio. I knew him when I was a younger man, knew a lot of his students, I knew his wife. I asked him a million questions. He was also the best Karate referee I have ever seen to this day. He missed _nothing_. 

To those of you that trained with him, I salute you.


----------



## Yondanchris

Thanks for sharing, as a previous (12 years ago) USSD student it's nice to see the roots of the system!


----------

